# confusa...



## Old mia (10 Febbraio 2008)

è la prima volta che srivo su un forum e anche che mi trovo in una situazione del genere...cioè terribile..almeno per come sono fatta io...
sono sposata e già da un po' non andava...ora non va più ... e chiaramente ho conosciuto un altro ... aspetto lui che è incasinato più di me...ma questa è un altra storia e un  altro sogno...
vorrei sapere se è un errore madornale dire al proprio marito che il nostro matrimonio è finito e che perchè amo un altro (alla follia per giunta!) o se bisogna separarsi e dire ancora bugie,  additare ancora scuse caratteriali o fine dall'amore, bla bla... perchè io non vorrei soffrire, farlo soffrire e prolungare un' agonia dietro ancora tante bugie e banalità che imbruttiscono solo ciò che c'è stato..
ho tanta paura ma così è un casino e si vive proprio male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi o scambiare due chiacchiere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> è la prima volta che srivo su un forum e anche che mi trovo in una situazione del genere...cioè terribile..almeno per come sono fatta io...
> sono sposata e già da un po' non andava...ora non va più ... e chiaramente ho conosciuto un altro ... aspetto lui che è incasinato più di me...ma questa è un altra storia e un altro sogno...
> vorrei sapere se è un errore madornale dire al proprio marito che il nostro matrimonio è finito e che perchè amo un altro (alla follia per giunta!) o se bisogna separarsi e dire ancora bugie, additare ancora scuse caratteriali o fine dall'amore, bla bla... perchè io non vorrei soffrire, farlo soffrire e prolungare un' agonia dietro ancora tante bugie e banalità che imbruttiscono solo ciò che c'è stato..
> ho tanta paura ma così è un casino e si vive proprio male...
> ...


Te lo dico da tradita: dì la verità.
Naturalmente non è necessario insistere sui sentimenti negativi, sull'indifferenza e sul grande amore per l'altro, ma dì la verità tutta e tutta insieme.
Dimostragli rispetto.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> è la prima volta che srivo su un forum e anche che mi trovo in una situazione del genere...cioè terribile..almeno per come sono fatta io...
> sono sposata e già da un po' non andava...ora non va più ... e chiaramente ho conosciuto un altro ... aspetto lui che è incasinato più di me...ma questa è un altra storia e un altro sogno...
> vorrei sapere se è un errore madornale dire al proprio marito che il nostro matrimonio è finito e che perchè amo un altro (alla follia per giunta!) o se bisogna separarsi e dire ancora bugie, additare ancora scuse caratteriali o fine dall'amore, bla bla... perchè io non vorrei soffrire, farlo soffrire e prolungare un' agonia dietro ancora tante bugie e banalità che imbruttiscono solo ciò che c'è stato..
> ho tanta paura ma così è un casino e si vive proprio male...
> ...


confusa direi rende bene le cose.

Mai pensato che forse la storia con l'altro è solo sesso e finisce, e prima di buttare all'aria una famiglia bisogna pensarci cinque minuti, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Avete figli?

Quanti anni avete, da quanti stati insieme?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

non ho figli e è quattro anni che sono sposata...
non credo sia solo sesso, comunque credo che se anche fosse non va bene comunque e non dovrebbe succedere. 
è proprio perchè non sono così che non voglio fare pasticci e non voglio mancargli di rispetto più di quanto non stia facendo .. è solo che non so davvero come fare e come gestirmi...anch'io ho paura di sbagliare. 
credevo che non mi sarebbe potuto succedere una cosa del genere e invece è accaduto...non giudicate perchè sto male anch'io...non pensate che con l'altro è una cosa facile perchè non lo è
il mio problema  è che comunque con mio marito cmq non va e dopo questo a maggior ragione; mi hanno detto che è bene quando uno chiede la separazione non dire che hai un altro, perchè lui poi potrebbe fare molte storie e allungare i tempi. io vorrei dirgli la verità, mi sembra giusto ... non so come fare e a chi chiedere. se mi potete aiutare mi fareste un favore...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Febbraio 2008)

ciao Mia, 4 anni che siete sposati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e già non va e già hai l'amante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no, ma scusa...che cosa ti sei sposata a fare??
e soprattutto quanti anni hai? perché se ne hai 24 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 forse potrei anche capire, altrimenti mi risulta un pochino difficile...

scusa non é cinismo il mio, probabilmente tu soffri anche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma tuo marito?? ci hai mai pensato?? come la prenderà?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti vorrei consigliare di dirglielo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 in realtà ti consiglio di cuore ASSOLUTAMENTE DI *NON* DIRGLIELO....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

*Mia*

Parlaci. Chiaramente. Magari l'altro sarà solo un'avventura, o forse è l'uomo della tua vita, chissà. Ma tuo marito deve sapere la verità. Sarà molto doloroso ma se non lo ami più è giusto che lo sappia.


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parlaci. Chiaramente. Magari l'altro sarà solo un'avventura, o forse è l'uomo della tua vita, chissà. Ma *tuo marito deve sapere* la verità. Sarà molto doloroso ma *se non lo ami più è giusto che lo sappia*.


*condivido!!!*

*solo che gli dica che non lo ama più!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *condivido!!!*
> 
> *solo che gli dica che non lo ama più!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Certo, quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona l'amore non c'è più...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona l'amore non c'è più...


Monica, ci sono giorni in cui vorrei vivere nel tuo mondo... 
Con affetto


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Monica, ci sono giorni in cui vorrei vivere nel tuo mondo...
> Con affetto




























trattato dal capitolo...a scuola di crotali


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Monica, ci sono giorni in cui vorrei vivere nel tuo mondo...
> Con affetto


 
Il mondo di Bambi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















vero vero... è che son così, oramai mi sono rassegnata...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il mondo di Bambi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace questo aspetto di te. Non ti ho più chiesto come sta il padre di tua figlia.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi piace questo aspetto di te. Non ti ho più chiesto come sta il padre di tua figlia.


Piace anche a me, ma ti assicuro che non è facile conviverci...
Il padre di mia figlia sta molto meglio grazie, e le cose fra di noi vanno ottimamente.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Piace anche a me, ma ti assicuro che non è facile conviverci...
> Il padre di mia figlia sta molto meglio grazie, e le cose fra di noi vanno ottimamente.


Bene, lo speravo davvero. L'avevo intuito dalla tua rinnovata tranquillità...anche se sai che non dura, no? Non con lui, ma la tranquillità... presto l'amore verrà a rompere la quiete.... Ah, l'amore!!


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Bene, lo speravo davvero. L'avevo intuito dalla tua rinnovata tranquillità...anche se sai che non dura, no? Non con lui, ma la tranquillità... presto l'amore verrà a rompere la quiete.... Ah, l'amore!!


Ma l'amore c'è già...


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità.
Parla con il cuore in mano, non dare false speranze e ricordati di non fare mai all'altro quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
Un abraccio...lele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

*Mia*

Ti hanno risposto dei traditi. Tutti vogliono onestà senza crudeltà.
Succede sempre più di frequente che si nutrano aspettative irrealistiche nei confronti del matrimonio...meglio riconoscere di essere insoddisfatti e di aver commesso un errore che trascinare un matrimenio nella menzogna.


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

credo di essere una stronza innamorata, non una cretina... mi sono accorta da poco di amare un altro, ci vediamo pochissimo...ma io lo amo... non appena mi sono accorta di quanto io lo desideri ho deciso di fare chiarezza, per rispetto di tutti ma anche mio.
ho scritto in questo forum perchè speravo di poter condividere con qualcuno le mie paure, le mie emozioni, i miei dubbi che penso siano leciti ... non per essere bacchettata perchè so da me cosa è giusto e cosa sbagliato, non ci vuole di essere tanto intelligenti per capirlo che si fa stare male... ma se la sistuazione è questa  come faccio ad affrontarla bene? questo io proprio non lo so
perchè non fuggo da lui? perchè ora non si può, e qui vengono tutti i miei dubbi che non mi fanno dormire ormai da un po'...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> credo di essere una stronza innamorata, non una cretina... mi sono accorta da poco di amare un altro, ci vediamo pochissimo...ma io lo amo... non appena mi sono accorta di quanto io lo desideri ho deciso di fare chiarezza, per rispetto di tutti ma anche mio.
> ho scritto in questo forum perchè speravo di poter condividere con qualcuno le mie paure, le mie emozioni, i miei dubbi che penso siano leciti ... non per essere bacchettata perchè so da me cosa è giusto e cosa sbagliato, non ci vuole di essere tanto intelligenti per capirlo che si fa stare male... ma se la sistuazione è questa come faccio ad affrontarla bene? questo io proprio non lo so
> perchè non fuggo da lui? perchè ora non si può, e qui vengono tutti i miei dubbi che non mi fanno dormire ormai da un po'...


 
Mia quali differenze trovi tra l'uomo che ami e tuo marito?


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

mi fa sognare...mi fa volare lontano...mi piace il suo cuore e come parla con il mio... mi fa riempire sempre gli occhi di lacrime...mi fa pensare ad avere una famiglia che invece mi spaventa avere con mio marito... sento la musica quando penso a lui, cosa che non sento per mio marito purtroppo e mi dispiace tanto... e ho tanta paura che lui non verrà da me, ma io mi chiedo se comunque sia sia giusto vivere così, cercando di fare passare i giorni sensa tanto senso..


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

scusate, ma ho pure messo due errori grammaticali... ma con una mano scrivo e con l'altra tengo di fogli e leggo della roba!


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> mi fa sognare...mi fa volare lontano...mi piace il suo cuore e come parla con il mio... mi fa riempire sempre gli occhi di lacrime...mi fa pensare ad avere una famiglia che invece mi spaventa avere con mio marito... sento la musica quando penso a lui, cosa che non sento per mio marito purtroppo e mi dispiace tanto... e ho tanta paura che lui non verrà da me, ma io mi chiedo se comunque sia sia giusto vivere così, cercando di fare passare i giorni sensa tanto senso..


 
Sei innamorata, è normale... Da quanto tempo dura?

ps scusa magari l'hai già scritto e l'ho perso, lui è single?


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

da quest'estate ... lui convive ma è una situazione particolare, molto particolare, la peggio dove uno ci si può infilare e rimanere imbrigliato...non so se hai intuito...mi rompe anche scriverlo... però sembra sincero e sembra che ci rispettiamo, almeno noi ... speriamo ...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> da quest'estate ... lui convive ma è una situazione particolare, molto particolare, la peggio dove uno ci si può infilare e rimanere imbrigliato...non so se hai intuito...mi rompe anche scriverlo... però sembra sincero e sembra che ci rispettiamo, almeno noi ... speriamo ...


Ahi... corazzati per bene... Viviti l'amore e l'emozione, ma se le cose non cambieranno (e parlo anche della sua situazione, visto che convive)...


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

altro che corrazza... hai capito, si, qual è il punto...non è la convivenza e basta... magari riuscissi a vivere l'emozione e l'amore più serenamente... ci riuscivo i primi mesi, ora che cambiarei la mia vita per lui è più difficile... sarei più leggera.
invece io in un casino del genere io ci rimango un po' infognata.. stranamente io non sono così e mi ci sono infilata tutta tutta...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> altro che corrazza... hai capito, si, qual è il punto...non è la convivenza e basta... magari riuscissi a vivere l'emozione e l'amore più serenamente... ci riuscivo i primi mesi, ora che cambiarei la mia vita per lui è più difficile... sarei più leggera.
> invece io in un casino del genere io ci rimango un po' infognata.. stranamente io non sono così e mi ci sono infilata tutta tutta...


Posso supporre ma magari sbaglio... se è davvero un casino forse dovresti chiederti se tutto l'amore che senti non sia altro... Una situazione impossibile proprio per non cambiare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> altro che corrazza... hai capito, si, qual è il punto...non è la convivenza e basta... magari riuscissi a vivere l'emozione e l'amore più serenamente... ci riuscivo i primi mesi, ora che cambiarei la mia vita per lui è più difficile... sarei più leggera.
> invece io in un casino del genere io ci rimango un po' infognata.. stranamente io non sono così e mi ci sono infilata tutta tutta...


Lui ha figli?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> è la prima volta che srivo su un forum e anche che mi trovo in una situazione del genere...cioè terribile..almeno per come sono fatta io...
> sono sposata e già da un po' non andava...ora non va più ... e chiaramente ho conosciuto un altro ... aspetto lui che è incasinato più di me...ma questa è un altra storia e un altro sogno...
> vorrei sapere se è un errore madornale dire al proprio marito che il nostro matrimonio è finito e che perchè amo un altro (alla follia per giunta!) o se bisogna separarsi e dire ancora bugie, additare ancora scuse caratteriali o fine dall'amore, bla bla... perchè io non vorrei soffrire, farlo soffrire e prolungare un' agonia dietro ancora tante bugie e banalità che imbruttiscono solo ciò che c'è stato..
> ho tanta paura ma così è un casino e si vive proprio male...
> ...


 

benvenuta mia.


domanda: se colui di cui follemente sei innammorata non ci fosse, chiuderesti comunque col marito?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> mi fa sognare...mi fa volare lontano...mi piace il suo cuore e come parla con il mio... mi fa riempire sempre gli occhi di lacrime...mi fa pensare ad avere una famiglia che invece mi spaventa avere con mio marito... sento la musica quando penso a lui, cosa che non sento per mio marito purtroppo e mi dispiace tanto... e ho tanta paura che lui non verrà da me, ma io mi chiedo se comunque sia sia giusto vivere così, cercando di fare passare i giorni sensa tanto senso..


 
te la sentiresti dunque, di vivere comunque lontano da tuo marito, senza affidare troppe speranze sulla riuscita di questa nuova relazione che ora, vive attraverso l'emozione dell'innammoramento....ma poi i violini suonano musiche diverse ..e sei sicura di essere pronta ad ascoltarle, a gestirle?


----------



## Old mia (11 Febbraio 2008)

se potessi rischierei perchè ne vale la pena... 

se non avessi conosciuto lui, forse me ne sarei accorta più tardi che non era adatto a me, forse non ora...


----------



## Old Cat (12 Febbraio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità, sincerità.
> Parla con il cuore in mano, non dare false speranze e ricordati di non fare mai all'altro quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> Un abraccio...lele


 
ok lele ma se lei pensa di separarsi dirgli ora che ha un altro uomo la mette nella posizione di ricevere ritorsioni legali in caso di separazione.




per MIA, di a tuo marito che non lo ami più e che pensi che la separazione sia la cosa migliore, separati il più velocemente possibile  e separati bene, nel giusto senza cedimenti perchè hai fretta.

cerca di andare cauta con l'altro uomo, potrebbe essere un fuoco fatuo.


----------



## Old mia (12 Febbraio 2008)

grazie di cuore Tristano, proprio questo intendevo...
lo so che devo essere sincera e mi dispiace non poterlo essere. non appena mi sono accorta dell'importanza che do a questa cosa, vorrei troncare tutto perchè non sono me stessa.. però penso che se mi voglio separare, lo devo fare nella maniera migliore per tutti, anche per me. 
mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi per ritorsioni legali quando hai un minuto? e come può una separazione essere veloce e chiara? lui mi chiederà del tempo, di riprovare...io non le queste cose..
grazie


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Monica, ci sono giorni in cui vorrei vivere nel tuo mondo...
> Con affetto


 
vero, pure io.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Confusa/Mia, sei una povera anima. Ma davvero. Dici che non "sei cosi" e poi parli delle migliori strategie di separazione perché tuo marito ti causi meno problemi possibili...certo, perché pensi che se ti separi l'altro sta con te?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









AUGURI!!!



Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> da quest'estate ... lui convive ma è una situazione particolare, molto particolare, la peggio dove uno ci si può infilare e rimanere imbrigliato...non so se hai intuito...mi rompe anche scriverlo... però sembra sincero e sembra che ci rispettiamo, almeno noi ... speriamo ...


 
ah c'è pure il pupo!

RI - AUGURI!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa, eh....ma i tuoi problemi nel TUO matrimonio e nella TUA vita non li risolverai con l'illusione di un futuro con uno CHE CONVIVE E TOH GUARDA LA RAGAZZA RIMANE INCINTA! Lui non è mica colpevole...NOOOO...è soltanto SCIVOLATO.....

Scusa, eh...

Ma proprio non riusciamo tutti a NON raccontarcela.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Il tuo cara mia è un lungo cammino...e anche doloroso. Il marito prima di buttarlo via ci penserei 2 vv....


Bacio!


----------



## Old Cat (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> grazie di cuore Tristano, proprio questo intendevo...
> lo so che devo essere sincera e mi dispiace non poterlo essere. non appena mi sono accorta dell'importanza che do a questa cosa, vorrei troncare tutto perchè non sono me stessa.. però penso che se mi voglio separare, lo devo fare nella maniera migliore per tutti, anche per me.
> mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi per ritorsioni legali quando hai un minuto? e come può una separazione essere veloce e chiara? lui mi chiederà del tempo, di riprovare...io non le queste cose..
> grazie


 
Il tuo cuore è pieno d'amore per l'altro uomo della tua vita ma in questo momento serve che usi anche il cervello.
Se ti separi da tuo marito deve essere perchè lo decidi tu, perchè veramente non lo ami più , non in proiezione e per confronto all'amore che tu ORA provi verso l'altro.

Tu e tuo marito avete qualche mutuo per acquisto casa acceso o finanziamenti vari? Com'è la vs situazione economica, nel senso, se vi separate potrebbero nascere secondo te dei problemi per degli investimenti fatti appunto con il matrimonio?

separarsi bene si attua con una buona separazione consensuale( bisogna mettersi daccordo sui lati economici della questione, lasciarsisenza possibili strascichi giudiziari di ripicche varie) e si attual anche volendosi dividere perchè l'amore è finito e non più recuperabile, senza per il momento pensare già al futuro con l'altro che.... potrebbe esserci o no.


occhio...se tu dici a tuo marito che hai l'amante  è la tua fine.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> occhio...se tu dici a tuo marito che hai l'amante è la tua fine.


 
Tutto santo e tutto giusto, ma in questa frase c'è una premessa ideologica che non mi convince, francamente.

Lascia presupporre che il matrimonio, la vita di coppia, e persino la separazioni siano battaglie strategiche che bisogna vincere essendo "accorti" e non scoprendo il fianco.

Verissimo, non si puo' negare questa verità.

Pero'...pero' forse un pizzico di lavoro EMOTIVO  sulle PROPRIE responsabilità, con relativa ASSUNZIONE DELLE STESSE,  nei confronti della fine di un progetto comune dovrebbe PRECEDERE l'autotutela giudiziaria - economica, non credete?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se si è amata e sposata una persona, non gli si dovrebbe una fine DIGNITOSA, rispettosa di cio' che li ha uniti, dei sentimenti che ci sono stati?

Io penso che di fronte ad un dialogo corretto (poi la scelta di dire o no dell'altro si puo' anche fare, per carità...ma non su queste basi) e rispettoso tuteli mille volte piu' di qualsiasi truschino superficiale, avido ed egoista 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old Cat (12 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tutto santo e tutto giusto, ma in questa frase c'è una premessa ideologica che non mi convince, francamente.
> 
> Lascia presupporre che il matrimonio, la vita di coppia, e persino la separazioni siano battaglie strategiche che bisogna vincere essendo "accorti" e non scoprendo il fianco.
> 
> ...


 
tutto quello che vuoi verena.
io non parlo che MIA debba " fregare " economicamente il marito, questo no di certo ma nemmeno che per una sua confessione azzardata del tradimento si veda ingabbiata in una separazione giudiziale che magari le dura anni e anni di sofferenze e grandi spese di tribunali e avvocati.

non me la sento di fare la buonista e di dirle di rendere edotto suo marito del tradimento, del fatto che lei ha un altro uomo.

mai e poi mai.

le dico anzi di dirgli che NON LO AMA PIU' e di trovare accondi per una separazione CONSENSUALE.

i moralismi li lascio agli altri.

baci verena.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2008)

*mia*



mia ha detto:


> se potessi rischierei perchè ne vale la pena...
> 
> se non avessi conosciuto lui, forse me ne sarei accorta più tardi che non era adatto a me, forse non ora...


 

e mi dici anche che "forse" te ne saresti accorta piu' tardi...ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai detto?

ti rendi conto che vuoi lasciare una relazione della quale forse ne avresti individuato i limiti solo successivamente, per andare con uno che nel frattempo ha messo in cinta un'altra dichiarando il folle amore per te?


ragazze...ma per favore, cristo santo....ma cosa ci vuole per crescere? le supposte di nitroglicerina?


prima ci si trova l'amante che mette in cinta altre...e poi ci si accorge che il proprio rapporto col marito marito non va cosi bene.

tutto perfect....e i figli pagano..uno, due figli, tre, quattro, ma che ce frega...noi siamo piene d'ammore....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2008)

Mia stai ferma, non fare alcuna cazzata, rivedi il modo di relazionarti nella relazione con tuo marito....prendi coscienza di quello che vuoi, parla insieme a tuo marito..e tanto...e poi..decidi se separarti oppure no. e leva di mezzo l'innnafiatoio umano...pensasse al figlio che sta per avere e non confondesse ulteriormente la tua confusione.

guarda che non metti a fuoco queste cose ti ritorneranno tali e quali con il nuovo ammmore..che già..promette di suo il peggio ....ti rendi conto quanto puo' essere affidabile uno che ha un figlio da una donna che non puo' amare?
Vuoi che faccia la stessa cosa anche con te?


guarda che non a caso hai usato la parola _rischiare_, tu senti che di lui non ti puoi fidare, ma non ti ascolti....come tutte le fanciulle, siamo dei draghi in questo.

i miei toni sono accesi Mia, ma schietti perchè non avrei motivo di raccontarti cio' che potrebbe confonderti di piu'.

per il tuo bene.


micio


----------



## Old mia (12 Febbraio 2008)

cara verdena , povera anima penso che sia tu, inacidata dalla vita e forse da quanto in passato ti è successo... di cui io non sono a conoscenza in quanto , come avevo premesso, è la prima volta che scrivevo su un forum... 
io non giudico tu e le cattiverie gratuite che hai fatto su me e sui miei sentimenti, giusti o sbagliati che siano... tu come ti permetti di farlo? pensi di avere la presunzione della saggezza dalla tua o della verità o sei il paladino della guistizia? 
ho premesso che mi sento in colpa e che mi dispiace tutta questa situazione, preferirei essere diversa così si fa un po' di sesso e siamo tutti contenti, invece di non dormire la notte .. ma tanto a te cosa te ne frega?? spariamo giù un commento gratuito tanto quella è una stronza che non gliene frega niente di niente...
avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno, ora ho capito cosa mi aspetterà fuori quando lo lascerò e quali saranno i commenti... ci vorranno le spalle molto grosse...
grazie a tristano e miciolidia che invece le hanno dette chiare ma non così superficiali come hai fatto tu...
penso che non scriverò più... grazie a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> cara verdena , povera anima penso che sia tu, inacidata dalla vita e forse da quanto in passato ti è successo... di cui io non sono a conoscenza in quanto , come avevo premesso, è la prima volta che scrivevo su un forum...
> io non giudico tu e le cattiverie gratuite che hai fatto su me e sui miei sentimenti, giusti o sbagliati che siano... tu come ti permetti di farlo? pensi di avere la presunzione della saggezza dalla tua o della verità o sei il paladino della guistizia?
> ho premesso che mi sento in colpa e che mi dispiace tutta questa situazione, preferirei essere diversa così si fa un po' di sesso e siamo tutti contenti, invece di non dormire la notte .. ma tanto a te cosa te ne frega?? spariamo giù un commento gratuito tanto quella è una stronza che non gliene frega niente di niente...
> avevo bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno, ora ho capito cosa mi aspetterà fuori quando lo lascerò e quali saranno i commenti... ci vorranno le spalle molto grosse...
> ...


Nel forum scherziamo spesso Verena ed io perché sovente esprimiamo cose molto simili in modo diverso...come i poliziotti dei film/telefilm americani: io sono il poliziotto buono e lei quello cattivo.
Ma i modi scarni sono finalizzati a far luce su aspetti che spesso chi vive la storia sottovaluta.
Nel tuo caso l'improbabile impegno del tuo amante.
"Povera anima" era un modo per sottolineare la tua innocenza e fragilità in questa situazione.
Io, al contrario di altre, non credo però che sia il caso di impegnarsi a salvaguardare un matrimonio che vedi senza senso dopo soli quattro anni.
Però anch'io credo che poi tu potrai far conto solo su te stessa.
Devi prendere le tue decisioni senza pensare di far conto su chi ha già fatto capire che non ha la volontà di impegnarsi e di avere il coraggio della responsabilità.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia, ti invito a rimanere.





nessuno di noi ha intenzioni malevoli, è che sai...ognuno scrive in momenti diversi e in circostanze diverse e spesso come è accaduto anche a me, mi sembrava di avere davanti una persona alla quale voglio molto bene e con la quale esiste un rapporto cosi diretto che posso permettermi di dirgliene di tutti i colori.ma non volevo offendere i tuoi sentimenti, è che ti volevo un po' scrollare di dosso l'imbambolamento che produce l'amore...e non credere che io ne sia stata immune.anzi.

tutta sta papandrata per dirti di rimanere, leggere anche chi come te si ritrova o si è ritrovato nella stessa situazione ( una marea di persone ) puo' esserti utile , molto utile.


----------



## Old mia (12 Febbraio 2008)

scusate... se non divento troppo noiosa rimango allora se vi va di ascoltarmi ogni tanto...
...e poi...sono una "verginella" del forum!...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> scusate... se non divento troppo noiosa rimango allora se vi va di ascoltarmi ogni tanto...
> ...e poi...sono una "verginella" del forum!...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> scusate... se non divento troppo noiosa rimango allora se vi va di ascoltarmi ogni tanto...
> ...e poi...sono una "verginella" del forum!...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> è la prima volta che srivo su un forum e anche che mi trovo in una situazione del genere...cioè terribile..almeno per come sono fatta io...
> sono sposata e già da un po' non andava...ora non va più ... e chiaramente ho conosciuto un altro ... aspetto lui che è incasinato più di me...ma questa è un altra storia e un altro sogno...
> vorrei sapere se è un errore madornale dire al proprio marito che il nostro matrimonio è finito e che perchè amo un altro (alla follia per giunta!) o se bisogna separarsi e dire ancora bugie, additare ancora scuse caratteriali o fine dall'amore, bla bla... perchè io non vorrei soffrire, farlo soffrire e prolungare un' agonia dietro ancora tante bugie e banalità che imbruttiscono solo ciò che c'è stato..
> ho tanta paura ma così è un casino e si vive proprio male...
> ...


Riassumo: ami un altro, vuoi separarti, l'altro è incasinato, forse aspetta un figlio dalla convivente, voi avete già una relazione, tu non vuoi dire di lui a tuo marito per paura di ritorsioni in separazione, segno che lui probabilmente ti ama ancora e tu lo sai.
Mi spiace, non ho scienza infusa, posso dirti che molti uomini quando le compagne 'attendono' soffrono di crisi di peter pan e si trovano invischiati, anche senza volerlo, in storie compensative con donne in grado di farli sentire importanti, più del figlio futuro. Non conterei sul tuo uomo, chissà cosa accadrà! Forse tutto, ma forse nulla, tienine conto!
Per il matrimonio consiglierei la separazione, anche solo prendendoti del tempo per pensare, dicendogli che vuoi stare sola, perchè un matrimonio non merita un afine così rapida e anonima, ma neppure si può prolungare un'agonia. Il dubbio è che questo amore (e noi c'abbiamo la maglietta, lo sappiamo!!! contaci! non è chiusura mentale, maesperienza!) possa obnubilare le tue facoltà e confondere le tue scelte. Insomma, forse ti fai trascinare dalla passione, chiudendo un matrimnio che magari ha ancora qualcosa da dare... Insomma, pensaci bene...
Un abbraccio, noi ci siamo.
P.S.: non parlerei a tuo marito dell'altro, perchè comunque la ragione della chiusura non è lui, no? MA la fine del rapporto.... o hai dei dubbi!!


----------



## Old Cat (13 Febbraio 2008)

*MIA*



mia ha detto:


> scusate... se non divento troppo noiosa rimango allora se vi va di ascoltarmi ogni tanto...
> ...e poi...sono una "verginella" del forum!...


ovvio che resti, ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Old mia (13 Febbraio 2008)

carissime, voi non avete idea quanto mi siete di aiuto anche confrntandomi un po'...
io espansiva e solare, nessuno si accorge e invece dentro sto male...  
rispondendo un po' in generale... niente mutui, ma solo spese per la casa mia fatte da lui... a me non importano i soldi però, se questo avete inteso... io intendevo solo se era peggio legalmente che lo lascio perchè ho perso la testa per un altro (e non perchè sto con un altro) o se è meglio dire altro... io gli voglio bene a mio marito, mica lo voglio far soffrire apposta... solo che la mia testa e il mio cuore sono di là...forse è solo un fuoco di paglia come dite, ma io ci penso, ci penso sempre, continuamente e non ci riesco a togliermelo dalla testa.. avevamo anche provato a staccare ... 
io non so come iniziare, come tirar fuori certe cose...sapete, qualche volta ho gli occhi gonfi perchè ho pianto e vi assicuro che si vede, e lui non mi dice che ho fatto, perchè... ci provo a iniziare ma poi sembra non voglia vedere... non faccio la falsa, l'affettuosa, la mogliettina premurosa..sono distratta, svagata, tutta presa dal lavoro...ma non lo vede che quando sono a casa io non sono serena come prima... ho paura di essere diventata una persona orribile...
io non conosco le vostre storie, ma siete state tradite o siete traditrici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> carissime, voi non avete idea quanto mi siete di aiuto anche confrntandomi un po'...
> io espansiva e solare, nessuno si accorge e invece dentro sto male...
> rispondendo un po' in generale... niente mutui, ma solo spese per la casa mia fatte da lui... a me non importano i soldi però, se questo avete inteso... io intendevo solo se era peggio legalmente che lo lascio perchè ho perso la testa per un altro (e non perchè sto con un altro) o se è meglio dire altro... io gli voglio bene a mio marito, mica lo voglio far soffrire apposta... solo che la mia testa e il mio cuore sono di là...forse è solo un fuoco di paglia come dite, ma io ci penso, ci penso sempre, continuamente e non ci riesco a togliermelo dalla testa.. avevamo anche provato a staccare ...
> io non so come iniziare, come tirar fuori certe cose...sapete, qualche volta ho gli occhi gonfi perchè ho pianto e vi assicuro che si vede, e lui non mi dice che ho fatto, perchè... ci provo a iniziare ma poi sembra non voglia vedere... non faccio la falsa, l'affettuosa, la mogliettina premurosa..sono distratta, svagata, tutta presa dal lavoro...ma non lo vede che quando sono a casa io non sono serena come prima... ho paura di essere diventata una persona orribile...
> io non conosco le vostre storie, ma siete state tradite o siete traditrici?


Tradita.
A volte si incontra una persona a cui si attribuisce un valore che non ha per trovare la forza per uscire da una situazione in cui sta male e che ci si sentirebbe troppo in colpa a chiudere senza ragioni sentimentali.
Legalmente non cambia nulla, soprattutto se non ci sono figli o grossi interessi economici da conciliare. Sarà la tua sensibilità e la tua conoscenza della sua a suggerirti il modo più sincero e rispettoso per farlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> carissime, voi non avete idea quanto mi siete di aiuto anche confrntandomi un po'...
> io espansiva e solare, nessuno si accorge e invece dentro sto male...
> rispondendo un po' in generale... niente mutui, ma solo spese per la casa mia fatte da lui... a me non importano i soldi però, se questo avete inteso... io intendevo solo se era peggio legalmente che lo lascio perchè ho perso la testa per un altro (e non perchè sto con un altro) o se è meglio dire altro... io gli voglio bene a mio marito, mica lo voglio far soffrire apposta... solo che la mia testa e il mio cuore sono di là...forse è solo un fuoco di paglia come dite, ma io ci penso, ci penso sempre, continuamente e non ci riesco a togliermelo dalla testa.. avevamo anche provato a staccare ...
> io non so come iniziare, come tirar fuori certe cose...sapete, qualche volta ho gli occhi gonfi perchè ho pianto e vi assicuro che si vede, e lui non mi dice che ho fatto, perchè... ci provo a iniziare ma poi sembra non voglia vedere... non faccio la falsa, l'affettuosa, la mogliettina premurosa..sono distratta, svagata, tutta presa dal lavoro...ma non lo vede che quando sono a casa io non sono serena come prima... ho paura di essere diventata una persona orribile...
> io non conosco le vostre storie, ma siete state tradite o siete traditrici?


 
mia , ho subito e ho risposto.

cara mia, guarda che accade proprio cosi, non si vuole vedere per paura di vedere, perchè non si è pronti ad accettare..non si è preparati...

è accaduto anche a me, fino a che non ci ho messo il dito dentro...ma proprio dentro la piaga, io spostavo l'idea che potesse essere accaduto.

Come è accaduto anche a lui a sua volta.

sono meccanismi di difesa, e tu li hai colti.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

*mia*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tradita.
> A volte si incontra una persona a cui si attribuisce un valore che non ha per trovare la forza per uscire da una situazione in cui sta male e che ci si sentirebbe troppo in colpa a chiudere senza ragioni sentimentali.
> Legalmente non cambia nulla, soprattutto se non ci sono figli o grossi interessi economici da conciliare. Sarà la tua sensibilità e la tua conoscenza della sua a suggerirti il modo più sincero e rispettoso per farlo.


persa ha ragione Mia, ma ti prego...non ti fidare, non ti affidare alla scelta eventuale di questo ragazzo nuovo..non contare su di lui, MA SOLO SU TE STESSA.

comprendi quello che vorrei dirti? sono un poco cotta e magari argomentero' meglio nei prox giorni.


----------



## Old mia (16 Febbraio 2008)

...care amiche, è come un gatto che si morde la coda... mi sembra di scoppiare... sono andata via un giorno da sola per lavoro e mi sembrava di rinascere... però quando ho preso la macchina che stavo tornando a casa mi dicevo: io torno al mio paese e non vorrei tornare da mio marito ma da lui...ero contenta che magari la mattina l'avrei potuto vedere anche passando con la macchina... ma sarò cretina! manco avessi 15 anni...me ne rendo conto...una cretina..
il guaio è grosso, un vero pasticcio...
...io non riesco a scindere le due cose.. mentre una va su, l'altra cade a picco...
il sesso con il mio marito è una tragedia...non mi riesce neanche a baciarlo...io mi vergogno a dirlo ma è così...
poi il pensiero va a lui che mi dice che anche lui direbbe di un altro che si comporta come lui che è un cretino, che lui si è innamorato di me, che verrà da me...e io che sono innamorata cotta da un lato vedo quello che vede voi, dall'altro spero che invece venga da me sul serio... sono innamorata... perchè vedete, anche io non avrei mai creduto che il mio matrimonio potesse finire dopo 4 anni, che lo avrei tradito come invece ho fatto ma che soprattutto potessi perdere la testa per un ragazzo che sta con un'altra e che è nella sua situazione...
e io mi trovo qui, sola qualche sera con un marito spesso assente che però non mi manca come dovrebbe... e mi scendono giù solo le lacrime, perchè vorrei cambiare la mia vita e ho tanta paura di sbagliare... ma ho anche tanta paura di trovarmi a vivere una vita mediocre che tante vorrebbero ma che a me non basta... 
..e poi c'è il tempo, che non passa mai...a me che volava... vorrei svegliarmi tra un po', anche solo quest'estate e potermi osservare... 
baci


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> ...care amiche, è come un gatto che si morde la coda... mi sembra di scoppiare... sono andata via un giorno da sola per lavoro e mi sembrava di rinascere... però quando ho preso la macchina che stavo tornando a casa mi dicevo: io torno al mio paese e non vorrei tornare da mio marito ma da lui...ero contenta che magari la mattina l'avrei potuto vedere anche passando con la macchina... ma sarò cretina! manco avessi 15 anni...me ne rendo conto...una cretina..
> il guaio è grosso, un vero pasticcio...
> ...io non riesco a scindere le due cose.. mentre una va su, l'altra cade a picco...
> il sesso con il mio marito è una tragedia...non mi riesce neanche a baciarlo...io mi vergogno a dirlo ma è così...
> ...


 
cara Mia, se hai bisogno di una parola io ci sono.
scrivimi in privato, vedi tu.


non ti abbattere così...cerca di stare su di morale.... dopo lo smarrimento la soluzione si trova.

coraggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> ...care amiche, è come un gatto che si morde la coda... mi sembra di scoppiare... sono andata via un giorno da sola per lavoro e mi sembrava di rinascere... però quando ho preso la macchina che stavo tornando a casa mi dicevo: io torno al mio paese e non vorrei tornare da mio marito ma da lui...ero contenta che magari la mattina l'avrei potuto vedere anche passando con la macchina... ma sarò cretina! manco avessi 15 anni...me ne rendo conto...una cretina..
> il guaio è grosso, un vero pasticcio...
> ...io non riesco a scindere le due cose.. mentre una va su, l'altra cade a picco...
> il sesso con il mio marito è una tragedia...non mi riesce neanche a baciarlo...io mi vergogno a dirlo ma è così...
> ...


Invece devi scegliere tu sulla base dei dati di realtà.
Ma tu non mi sembra che abbia considerato le cose che ti sono state scritte


----------



## Old mia (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece devi scegliere tu sulla base dei dati di realtà.
> Ma tu non mi sembra che abbia considerato le cose che ti sono state scritte


 
ci provo...è difficile però...  il cuore e le emozioni hanno spesso il sopravvento...
...è che in fondo in fondo spero che qualcosa di quello che desidero ci sia anche per me... mi sa che dovrò andare a prendere qualche posticchina anti-depressiva!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> ci provo...è difficile però... il cuore e le emozioni hanno spesso il sopravvento...
> ...è che in fondo in fondo spero che qualcosa di quello che desidero ci sia anche per me... mi sa che dovrò andare a prendere qualche posticchina anti-depressiva!


Non mi sembra la risposta di chi si predispone a guardare la vita con il senso della realtà.


----------



## Old mia (16 Febbraio 2008)

hai ragione Persa... se dovevo però guardare la realtà non ci dovevo neanche infilare..o per lo meno scappare a gambe elevate.
 un po' scherzavo prima, un po' non sono molto razionale e distaccata


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2008)

ma lui che prospettive dà a questa storia?
Ti dice, ceh so, 'lascerà lei a primavera?'
E tuo marito sembra sempre non accorgersi di nulla?
anche se non lo baci, non lo cerchi, non vuoi fare l'amorE?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> hai ragione Persa... se dovevo però guardare la realtà non ci dovevo neanche infilare..o per lo meno scappare a gambe elevate.
> un po' scherzavo prima, un po' non sono molto razionale e distaccata


Prova quotare con il tasto multiquote gli interventi che ti hanno detto qualcosa che ti sembra interessante e poi prova a rispondere su ogni punto.
Potrebbe essere utile per cercare di vedere la vicenda da un minimo di distanza


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Verena, non Verdena*

....che se non sbaglio è un erba velenosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ma comunque sono la "povera anima" (anch'io, non temere...) che ti ha detto che ti stai mettendo in un ginepraio.

Credimi, quello che ti sembra misterioso e difficile oggi, dalla distanza, di qui ad un paio d'anni (tanti ce ne vorranno, credo...) ti sembrerà sciocco e puerile.

Non perché tu sia sciocca e puerile, ci mancherebbe, ma perché è tale la natura di queste crisi esistenziali di passaggio.

Perché dico di passaggio?! Perché se anche per MIRACOLO il tuo amante lasciasse la convivente incinta (sic!) per mettersi con te, che tipo di futuro ti immagini con una persona INCAPACE DI ESSERE RESPONSABILE e che da ' al destino la colpa delle sue azioni?!

Uno che lascia una donna incinta che tipo di PRINCIPE ti sembra?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Quanto al tuo matrimonio, se ti sei sposata pensando che fossero tutte rose e fiori, ritenta, sarai piu' fortunata.

Ma i matrimoni non si costruiscono incontrando magicamente la persona giusta, bensì si costruiscono lavorando su se stessi, mettendo a fuoco i propri obiettivi di vita, le proprie responsabilità, come realizzare gli uni e gli altri.

Non è "andandosene" che si risolvono i problemi!

Vuoi cominciarlo a fare ora o preferisci delegare il tutto al Valium e agli ormoni del tuo irresponsabile amante?

un abbraccio!


----------



## Old mia (16 Febbraio 2008)

ok...scusa per Verdena, ma mi era partita una d di troppo!!
Verena, mica mi voglio fare dei film...lo so che il matrimomio non è tutto rose e fiori, ma io mi chiedo solo se sia giusto accontentarmi e far accontentare mio marito di me. solo questo...poi le difficoltà si affrontano, ma bisogna crederci, o no? e io in questo momento non ci credo tanto...
l'amante non lascia la donna incinta (che brutto questa roba scritta così), ha detto che se non se la sente anche se non l'ama  e che ha commesso un errore madornale... e io non gliel'ho mai chiesto e mi sembra il minimo. l'ormone non è imbizzarrito, però siamo innamorati. lo so che tra due anni vedrò tutto con gli occhi distaccati, come riuscite a fare voi, ma ora sono coinvolta e sto male... 
si, dice che verrà da me...e voi scriverete ah ah ah, povera illusa... magari è vero e io sono una cretina se ci spero e magari non ci farò nemmeno niente con un uomo così... ora penserò a risolvere i miei problemi dentro me e nella mia vita coniugale, dove davvero sembra non accorgersi di nulla, il che è davvero molto triste...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> ok...scusa per Verdena, ma mi era partita una d di troppo!!
> Verena, mica mi voglio fare dei film...lo so che il matrimomio non è tutto rose e fiori, ma io mi chiedo solo se sia giusto accontentarmi e far accontentare mio marito di me. solo questo...poi le difficoltà si affrontano, ma bisogna crederci, o no? e io in questo momento non ci credo tanto...
> l'amante non lascia la donna incinta (che brutto questa roba scritta così), ha detto che se non se la sente anche se non l'ama e che ha commesso un errore madornale... e io non gliel'ho mai chiesto e mi sembra il minimo. l'ormone non è imbizzarrito, però siamo innamorati. lo so che tra due anni vedrò tutto con gli occhi distaccati, come riuscite a fare voi, ma ora sono coinvolta e sto male...
> si, dice che verrà da me...e voi scriverete ah ah ah, povera illusa... magari è vero e io sono una cretina se ci spero e magari non ci farò nemmeno niente con un uomo così... ora penserò a risolvere i miei problemi dentro me e nella mia vita coniugale, dove davvero sembra non accorgersi di nulla, il che è davvero molto triste...


Lo so che ti fa male, ma te lo riscrivo, com'è, non come lo vuoi vedere tu: 
*IL TUO AMANTE NON LASCIA LA SUA COMPAGNA INCINTA DEL LORO FIGLIO.*
Senti, mia, se vuoi stare bene, riparti da te, marito o non marito, e al tuo amante dì: ' torna quando sarai un uomo libero.' Almeno al mattino sarà faticoso alzarsi, ma alla sera più facile dormire. Te lo dico da ex amante di un uomo sposato....


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> ok...scusa per Verdena, ma mi era partita una d di troppo!!
> Verena, mica mi voglio fare dei film...lo so che il matrimomio non è tutto rose e fiori, ma io mi chiedo solo se sia giusto accontentarmi e far accontentare mio marito di me. solo questo...poi le difficoltà si affrontano, ma bisogna crederci, o no? e io in questo momento non ci credo tanto...
> l'amante non lascia la donna incinta (che brutto questa roba scritta così), ha detto che se non se la sente anche se non l'ama e che ha commesso un errore madornale... e io non gliel'ho mai chiesto e mi sembra il minimo. l'ormone non è imbizzarrito, però siamo innamorati. lo so che tra due anni vedrò tutto con gli occhi distaccati, come riuscite a fare voi, ma ora sono coinvolta e sto male...
> si, dice che verrà da me...e voi scriverete ah ah ah, povera illusa... magari è vero e io sono una cretina se ci spero e magari non ci farò nemmeno niente con un uomo così... ora penserò a risolvere i miei problemi dentro me e nella mia vita coniugale, dove davvero sembra non accorgersi di nulla, il che è davvero molto triste...


 
Nei progetti bisogna crederci. Crescere è anche fare di necessità virtu', e NON ARRENDERSI ALLA PRIMA DIFFICOLTA'.

Quanto alla reazione di tuo marito, è umanissima ed è dettata dalla paura. Leggi i thread di Jamesbond, per esempio...gli uomini sono spesso piu' fragili di noi, hanno il terrore di perdere la loro compagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Come gli struzzi mettono la testa sotto la sabbia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non prenderlo come disinteresse. Al contrario. E' troppo amore.

Guarda tuo marito con occhi diversi, con un briciolo di umana compassione, e il tuo amante "che lei non la lascia" con il giusto distacco, e vedrai come tutto torna a girare per il verso giusto...

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nei progetti bisogna crederci. Crescere è anche fare di necessità virtu', e NON ARRENDERSI ALLA PRIMA DIFFICOLTA'.
> 
> Quanto alla reazione di tuo marito, è umanissima ed è dettata dalla paura. Leggi i thread di Jamesbond, per esempio...gli uomini sono spesso piu' fragili di noi, hanno il terrore di perdere la loro compagna
> 
> ...


Non sempre vere, lo sai....spesso è vero disinteresse...e comodo!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Fedy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre vere, lo sai....spesso è vero disinteresse...e comodo!


 
comodo farsi tradire sotto il naso?!
No, questa spiegamela..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> comodo farsi tradire sotto il naso?!
> No, questa spiegamela.....
> 
> 
> ...


Comodo perchè magari tu fai altrettanto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comodo perchè magari non fregandotene più niente almeno ti tieni chi ti lava stira fa la spesa e tien pulita la casa..aggratis... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Servono altre spiegazioni?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Comodo perchè magari tu fai altrettanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no ma che tristezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Quello non è piu' tradimento. Ma non è nemmeno piu' un matrimonio...

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no ma che tristezza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E quello che ha descritto la nostra nuova amica come lo vorresti o potresti chiamare?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E quello che ha descritto la nostra nuova amica come lo vorresti o potresti chiamare?


 
a me non sembra sia a quello stadio.

Del marito non ha detto nulla di male, mi pare, solo che lui fa finta di non notare la sua distrazione...

Insomma, mi sembra ci sia troppa fretta a buttare al rogo i matrimoni alla prima insoddisfazione. Dovremmo anche noi  - viste le nostre esperienze - essere un po' piu' responsabili, e non condonare tutti quelli che abbandonano alla prima difficoltà 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me non sembra sia a quello stadio.
> 
> Del marito non ha detto nulla di male, mi pare, solo che lui fa finta di non notare la sua distrazione...
> 
> ...


Encomiabile il cercar di salvar il salvabile, vere.

ma per farlo occorre che vi sia la volontà di entrambi di farlo!

Lui non lo so, ma lei è già sicuramente con un piede (e mezzo) fuori da quel rapporto, anche senza tener conto di lui (dell'altro)!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Encomiabile il cercar di salvar il salvabile, vere.
> 
> ma per farlo occorre che vi sia la volontà di entrambi di farlo!
> 
> Lui non lo so, ma lei è già sicuramente con un piede (e mezzo) fuori da quel rapporto, anche senza tener conto di lui (dell'altro)!



Fedi, mi ripeto.

Il piede fuori di chi ha l'amante fa in frettissima a ridiventare un piede DENTRO appena l'amante si sconcretizza...

o sbaglio?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ecco perché NESSUNO MAI dovrebbe prendere decisioni su una relazione MATRIMONIALE finché non ROMPE CON L'AMANTE!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedi, mi ripeto.
> 
> Il piede fuori di chi ha l'amante fa in frettissima a ridiventare un piede DENTRO appena l'amante si sconcretizza...
> 
> ...


Io l'ho consigliata di chiudere il matrimonio e mi sembra un consiglio giusto perche se ci sono ragioni per stare insieme lei se ne renderà conto dovendo progettare concretamente come chiudere, se invece le verrà tutto facile avrà liberato anche il marito da un vinvolo solo formale.
Invece temo che il consiglio ad avere prudenza nello sciogliere il matrimonio (ricordiamo senza figli) potrebbe essere usato per continuare a tenere in piedi due situazioni con risultati deleteri per tutti.


----------



## Old mia (17 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lo so che ti fa male, ma te lo riscrivo, com'è, non come lo vuoi vedere tu:
> *IL TUO AMANTE NON LASCIA LA SUA COMPAGNA INCINTA DEL LORO FIGLIO.*
> Senti, mia, se vuoi stare bene, riparti da te, marito o non marito, e al tuo amante dì: ' torna quando sarai un uomo libero.' Almeno al mattino sarà faticoso alzarsi, ma alla sera più facile dormire. Te lo dico da ex amante di un uomo sposato....


 
è stata una roba interminabile e logorante? e tu eri sposata?


----------



## Old mia (17 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Comodo perchè magari tu fai altrettanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...non è un cretino. si lamenta che non sono molto presente, questo si, anche perchè sono molto impegnata con il lavoro, ma mi rispetta. poi, magari mi vorrebbe diversa, più presente in casa, più "affaccendata", vorrebbe fare una famiglia... forse anche lui non ama proprio me per come sono, ma l'idea di me e del matrimonio.. 

stamani sono sola, e mi sono svegliata con un mal di stomaco e una voglia di piangere che porta via... ho sempre trovato la voglia di combattere per qualcosa in cui credo ma ora non ce la faccio...
baci a tutti


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> no...non è un cretino. si lamenta che non sono molto presente, questo si, anche perchè sono molto impegnata con il lavoro, ma mi rispetta. poi, magari mi vorrebbe diversa, più presente in casa, più "affaccendata", vorrebbe fare una famiglia...* forse anche lui non ama proprio me per come sono, ma l'idea di me e del matrimonio.. *
> 
> stamani sono sola, e mi sono svegliata con un mal di stomaco e una voglia di piangere che porta via... ho sempre trovato la voglia di combattere per qualcosa in cui credo ma ora non ce la faccio...
> baci a tutti


sempre con quest'illusione romantica (che un po' tutti coltivano) che ci voglia l'incontro di anime, l'amare proprio TE o ME come siamo (brutti difettacci inclusi), senza MAI la minima assunzione di RESPONSABILITA'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusate, ma non concordo, è un modo di vedere la vita matrimoniale PUERILE.

Come un gioco di autogratificazione (AMA MEEEEE!!! ANCHE SE SONO TRADITRICE, ASSENTE, DISIMPEGNATA AMA MEEEE!!!) di ego sempre piu' fragili e smarriti in questo mondo già difficile di suo....

E se il marito fosse un mero brav'uomo che crede nel SUO matrimonio e vuole giustamente COSTRUIRSI una famiglia?! (ma tu Mia ti sei sposata per il viaggio di nozze O COSA?! QUali erano i tuoi progetti?!).

Senza offesa, anche per Persa e Fedi, non trovo giusto indicare la via del disimpegno come cartina di tornasole della validità del matrimonio. E' solo una cartina di tornasole della propria FRAGILITA' E POCHEZZA, e incapacità ad assumersi i proprio impegni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non si puo' andare nella vita cercando continue autogratificazioni ai propri narcisistici bisogni di approvazione!

Scusate, rispetto il vostro punto di vista,  ma personalmente non avellero' MAI la tesi del "AH SE NON E' AMMOREEE LASCIAMOCIII", che non risolve assolutamente niente, crea solo legioni di sbandati (e di figli di sbandati...). Sono dura? Retriva? Conservatrice?

Forse. Ma almeno non avro' il rimpianto di aver contribuito al NULLA dilagante.

Bacio!


----------



## Old mia (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sempre con quest'illusione romantica (che un po' tutti coltivano) che ci voglia l'incontro di anime, l'amare proprio TE o ME come siamo (brutti difettacci inclusi), senza MAI la minima assunzione di RESPONSABILITA'!
> 
> Come un gioco di autogratificazione (AMA MEEEEE!!! ANCHE SE SONO TRADITRICE, ASSENTE, DISIMPEGNATA AMA MEEEE!!!) di ego sempre piu' fragili e smarriti in questo mondo già difficile di suo....
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> io non ero una traditrice e non ero assente... sono assente ora e sono confusa ora perchè mi è capitato qualcosa che, anche per pochezza mia probabilmente, ha cambiato il mio modo di vedere e mi ha cambiato.. io non sarò più quella di prima... mi sono sposata perchè credevo fosse la persona con la quale avrei visto il mio futuro e volevo farci una famiglia... e dato che ho tanti dubbi, adesso ci penso...
> sicuramente sbaglio... so che non è giusto come mi comporto ma è quello che sento purtroppo... *forse il cuore e l'istinto non va ascoltato poi tanto... o no*?


 
Guarda Mia che non sei da punire perché ti sei "innamorata".

Capita a tutti.

Non è questione di delitto e castigo.

E' questione, prima di ROVINARSI la vita a sé e alle persone care, di riflettere un attimo su quello che si vuole fare.

Cuore e istinto sono importanti....ma se diventano un modo per indicare IMPULSIVITA' E AUTODISTRUTTIVITA', vanno un attimo smitizzati.

Dubito che il tuo istinto ti dica che troverai la felicità accanto ad un uomo che tradisce la convivente incinta!!!!!

Vedi in lui tali e tanti valori condivisi con te, di base, per costruirci un futuro?! Su quali rovine fumanti?!

Allora non è istinto. Affrontiamo il cuore.

Il cuore ci dice che ci piace l'euforia dell'innamoramento, della persona nuova che ci fa sentire belle e desiderate.

E' gratificazione narcisistica, tra le altre cose.

Il vero AMORE, quello che smuove le montagne, non ha niente a che vedere con l'innamoramento.

Immagina che lui lasci la convivente. Ci sarà sempre lei, e quel bambino, nelle vostre vite. Ci hai pensato? O vorresti da lui un uomo che abbandona il figlio per starti piu' vicino?! E' questo che vuoi?!

Sei molto molto confusa, come tutti coloro che affrontano questa prova della vita.

Hai un'unica scelta davanti a te, al di là di tutti i moralismi: o ti lasci travolgere dagli eventi (es. ti fai scoprire da tuo marito, il tuo amante la ragazza non la lascia, oppure si, chissà, ma senza nessuna progettualità seguite il corso del destino...qui di storie così ne sono passate tante, di solito l'amante uomo torna dalla moglie/convivente, l'amante donna rimane sola...), oppure INVESTI IN TE STESSA.  E cerchi di mettere la testa prima del CUORE (che non è cuore) e dell'ISTINTO (che non è istinto).

Bacio!


----------



## Old mia (17 Febbraio 2008)

non dovrebbe capitare ... non se vicino a te hai tutto quello che desideri...
è vero che sono confusa ed è vero che non so da che parte iniziare per lavorarci... dovrei tagliare con lui e non ci riesco... dovrei lavorare sul mio matrimonio e non ci riesco... sono come immobilizzata... fatto sta che lui pervade le mie giornate e miei pensieri continuamente...
hai scritto che l'amore è quello che smuove le montagne...allora io per mio marito non provo amore... 
non mi rendo ben conto di cosa mi aspetterà... 
bacio


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Sei intelligente, ma non ti applichi!*



mia ha detto:


> non dovrebbe capitare ... *non se vicino a te hai tutto quello che desideri...*
> è vero che sono confusa ed è vero che non so da che parte iniziare per lavorarci... dovrei tagliare con lui e non ci riesco... dovrei lavorare sul mio matrimonio e non ci riesco... sono come immobilizzata... fatto sta che lui pervade le mie giornate e miei pensieri continuamente...
> *hai scritto che l'amore è quello che smuove le montagne...allora io per mio marito non provo amore... *
> non mi rendo ben conto di cosa mi aspetterà...
> bacio


 
Tu pero' non ascolti la lezione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Trai  dalla mia premessa due corollari sbagliati:

a) che non si tradisce se si ha TUTTO. Ma che razza di ragionamento è?!
Ma che siamo, al supermarket dell'amore?!
L'amore e soprattutto il matrimonio sono cammini di crescita, mica pacchetti pret - à  - porter dove non occorra IMPEGNARSI in niente, tanto è già tutto lì, come l'insalata pre lavata?!
Io ho tradito un marito meraviglioso dopo 15 anni insieme di felicità e no, non mi mancava nulla, è che l'innamoramento CAPITA!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sii matura, adulta, IMPEGNATI nel rapporto, pensa a quello che puoi DARE a lui, non a quello che puoi ricevere da LUI!

Fai un esperimento: una settimana in cui ti impegni a rendere felice tuo marito. Una settimana dove spegni il cell e ti dedichi a lui. Mettigli a posto la biancheria. Fagli il suo piatto preferito. Stupiscilo. Andate a cena insieme da soli.

Fai un esperimento NON EGOISTA. E vedi se dare amore non ti da' qualcosa in cambio...cosa scommettiamo che questa settimana ti metterebbe ancora piu' in confusione e ti darebbe degli elementi NUOVI per giudicare il tuo matrimonio!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





b) l'amore che smuove le montagne nasce dal cuore profondo, dall'umiltà, da qualcosa che con l'infatuazione non ha nulla che fare.
Guardati dentro: guarda quel che provi per tuo marito.

Se c'è qualcosa, un affetto, coltivalo come un fiore. Non soffocarlo mettendogli addosso il sacchetto di plastica dell'adulterio.

Annaffialo con attenzioni, affetto, DAI TU! Per una settimana cavolo DAI INVECE DI PRENDERE!!


E poi impegnati a ripensarci, dopo quest'esperimento!


Bacio!

P.S. Ne salveremo almeno una dal Nulla?!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena, per star terra terra....allora facciamo un bel contratto o una bella lista di ciò che ci conviene o ci sta bene in uno piuttosto che nell'altro...e basta che ci atteniamo a quello ...e viviamo tutti felici e contenti? (lo so, estremizzo!)

Questa continua negazione del poter seguire il cuore o il sentimento è un'esaltazione dell'accontentarsi, mettila come vuoi...ma io la vedo così.

Secondo il tuo ragionamento, quello che fa mia è sbagliato non per il sentimento che prova ma per la persona al quale è rivolto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se lui fosse libero benediresti l'andate e moltiplicatevi ...sbaglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che auspichi (e non solo con mia) è un agire in base ad una convenienza...

Perdonami ma in questo vedo  molta "sterilità" sentimentale, un raziocinare indotto dalla paura di vivere davvero i sentimenti o dall'impossibilità di rischiare a viverli davvero.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

*E aggiungo..*

Tu vere non riconosci all'innamoramento alcuna possibilità di evoluzione in qualcosa d'altro, come se l'amore fosse sorgivo e non attraversasse altri stadi precedenti, come appunto l'innamoramento.

Come lo dipingi tu, l'amore è puro, pragmatico, e (per me) sterile, calcolo!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena, per star terra terra....allora facciamo un bel contratto o una bella lista di ciò che ci conviene o ci sta bene in uno piuttosto che nell'altro...e basta che ci atteniamo a quello ...e viviamo tutti felici e contenti? (lo so, estremizzo!)
> 
> Questa continua negazione del poter seguire il cuore o il sentimento è un'esaltazione dell'accontentarsi, mettila come vuoi...ma io la vedo così.
> 
> ...


 
Non sono per niente d'accordo con questa tua disamina.

E mi stupisce che venga da chi...correggimi se sbaglio...sta ancora in casa sua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' certo che chi è LIBERO puo' LIBERAMENTE ACCOPPIARSI.

Ma Mia è sposata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Si è presa degli impegni....

O questi impegni valgono solo quando si dividono le spese del mutuo?!?!

Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu vere non riconosci all'innamoramento alcuna possibilità di evoluzione in qualcosa d'altro, come se l'amore fosse sorgivo e non attraversasse altri stadi precedenti, come appunto l'innamoramento.
> 
> Come lo dipingi tu, l'amore è puro, pragmatico, e (per me) sterile, calcolo!


 
ma cosa vuoi evolvere Fedy in uno che tradisce la donna INCINTA!! MA DAI!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Possono evolvere due immaturi irresponsabili in altri immaturi irresponsabili con due famiglie rotte alle spalle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













L'amore non è calcolo, l'amore è l'affetto che ti sta accanto nei momenti topici della vita, quando stai male, quando hai bisogno d'aiuto.

Quell'amore lì tantissimi non sanno nemmeno dov'è di casa....altrimenti non tradirebbero una ragazza INCINTA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Inoltre...*

...noto che convenientemente del mio "messaggio" viene del tutto bypassata la parte del DONARE.

Bisogna sempre e solo PRENDERE in questa vita?!

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo con questa tua disamina.
> 
> E mi stupisce che venga da chi...correggimi se sbaglio...sta ancora in casa sua
> 
> ...


E quindi se è sposata deve portare il giogo al collo finchè campa? Anche quando quel giogo non sente più aver senso portarlo?

Se leggi bene a mia, e come sempre faccio, ho suggerito di prendere le sue decisioni INDIPENDENTENTE dall'altro, ma solo relazionandosi a suo marito.

E, per riprendere il tuo accenno alla mia situazione, se ben ricordi io me ne andai che già non avevo più l'amante come motivazione a farlo, ma avendo individuato nella sua presenza l'effetto del venir meno del mio amore per mia moglie. Amore che non ho più ritrovato anche quando, tornato a casa, ho cercato di recuperarlo in tutti i modi.

Ma se non c'è...non c'è e non è la prospettiva di una minestrina appena appena calda che mi tiene qui...ma altre situazioni (che tu tra l'altro dovresti conoscere...ma vabbeh!) che per fortuna si stan risolvendo.

Io, almeno, non faccio finta di amare e non sostituisco l'amore con un suo palliativo, nè lo faccio credere.
In questo, almeno, penso di esser sincero nei confronti di mia moglie che sa quanto precaria sia la nostra situazione e che, conscia di ciò che io sento e del disagio che comunque vivo anche per lei, per ciò che accetta quando avrebbe tutte le carte in regola per crearsi altre alternative, per il suo star male ogni volta che si va sul discorso, per i miei silenzi e le mie negazioni ai suoi tentativi di riavvicinamento, ripete che è comunque anche una sua scelta e che non debbo sempre decidere io anche per lei.

Questo non significa che non vi sia comunicazione, scherzo, complicità, interessi comuni e momenti sereni...se così fosse già non sarei più qui!

Vent'anni non si cancellano così, ma neanche devono divenire icona di se stessi in secula seculorum!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...noto che convenientemente del mio "messaggio" viene del tutto bypassata la parte del DONARE.
> 
> Bisogna sempre e solo PRENDERE in questa vita?!
> 
> Bacio!


Io considero più che il donare, il donarsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il resto, per il donare...ho già dato!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E quindi se è sposata deve portare il giogo al collo finchè campa? Anche quando quel giogo non sente più aver senso portarlo?
> 
> Se leggi bene a mia, e come sempre faccio, ho suggerito di prendere le sue decisioni INDIPENDENTENTE dall'altro, ma solo relazionandosi a suo marito.
> 
> ...


 
Non riesco a non trovare una differenza tra la minestrina ventennale come dici tu (ma secondo me non è così'...perdonami. Ma tu ti inganni se pensi di stare in casa solo per gli ALTRI motivi...lasciatelo dire da Verena tua...se non c'è un forte affetto di base, non si sta insieme....) e la giovane coppia agli inizi di un cammino insieme.

Questi due si sono sposati l'altro ieri. E già gettano la spugna.

Non è *giogo* (i veri gioghi sono chi - per esempio -  bada per anni a figli, genitori e coniugi disabili, non esageriamo con le parole!), è incapacità di impegnarsi anche ai minimi livelli 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo trovo tristissimo....

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Non riesco a non trovare una differenza tra la minestrina ventennale come dici tu (ma secondo me non è così'...perdonami. Ma tu ti inganni se pensi di stare in casa solo per gli ALTRI motivi...lasciatelo dire da Verena tua...se non c'è un forte affetto di base, non si sta insieme....) e la giovane coppia agli inizi di un cammino insieme.
> 
> Questi due si sono sposati l'altro ieri. E già gettano la spugna.
> 
> ...


Tu hai ragione.
Ma Mia non è Verena. Mia non è così. Potrai considerarla immatura o superficilale, ma lei non ha il tuo senso del dovere, la tua idea di matrimonio e di amore.
Io credo che con l'amante non ci siano possibilità concrete di un rapporto che possa durare, per i motivi che tu hai ben illustrato, ma nessuno le ha detto che è lì il suo futuro.
Io credo che Mia, lei non un'altra, non sia la persona che può lavorare sul suo matrimonio e, non essendoci obblighi di figli e forse neppure di mutuo...,  credo che farla pensare a cosa significa concretamente stare da sola possa farla tornare con i piedi per terra e farle capire cosa vuole davvero e per cosa vale la pena di impegnarsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non riesco a non trovare una differenza tra la minestrina ventennale come dici tu (ma secondo me non è così'...perdonami. Ma tu ti inganni se pensi di stare in casa solo per gli ALTRI motivi...lasciatelo dire da Verena tua...*se non c'è un forte affetto di base, non si sta insieme*....) e la giovane coppia agli inizi di un cammino insieme.
> 
> Questi due si sono sposati l'altro ieri. E già gettano la spugna.
> 
> ...


Mai negato che ci sia quel forte affetto...ma come si dice, è un affetto quasi incestuoso, come fratello o sorella o una cara amica...certo che la sua mancanza la avvertirei, certo che sarebbe un recidere una parte di me andarmene di nuovo...ma a volte è necessario potare anche radicalmente laddove l'albero non da più frutto...anche se fa ancora foglie verdi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che Persa abbia comunque sottolineato la componente giusta...mia deve trovare la SUA strada...per se stessa, non per gli altri, marito o amante che sia...e fortuna che lo può fare ora che non ha altri vincoli più pregnanti!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai negato che ci sia quel forte affetto...ma come si dice, è un affetto quasi incestuoso, come fratello o sorella o una cara amica...certo che la sua mancanza la avvertirei, certo che sarebbe un recidere una parte di me andarmene di nuovo...ma a volte è necessario potare anche radicalmente laddove l'albero non da più frutto...anche se fa ancora foglie verdi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo sicuramente, ma continuo a chiedermi se sia giusto incoraggiarla sulla strada del disimpegno....

Non sarebbe meglio rafforzare il suo impegno, le responsabilità che si è assunta?!

Parliamo tanto di modelli educativi, e poi cadiamo così?!

Non so sul serio. E' come se facessimo i genitori lassisti di oggi, povera piccola MIA , tu non sei forte come noi, tu sei una che lascia, che abbandona...è la tua natura...

Io fossi Mia mi incavolerei anche un po' a sentire queste cose...


Quanto agli affetti incestuosi, mi chiedo se sia realistico aspettarsi passione travolgente da un matrimonio ventennale...e senza offesa vorrei vedere tutti gli aspiranti adulteri nel momento del bisogno, soli come un cane...ricordo Castagna che torno' ben bene dalla mogliettina...(RIP) *P.S.*

Bacio!

*P.S. NON INTENDO PORTAR SFIGA  A NESSUNO*!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo sicuramente, ma continuo a chiedermi se sia giusto incoraggiarla sulla strada del disimpegno....
> 
> Non sarebbe meglio rafforzare il suo impegno, le responsabilità che si è assunta?!
> 
> ...


Infatti Mia dovrebbe incazz come una ...biscia e reagire e uscire da quel pantano!


----------



## Bruja (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Amen*

Ho letto tutti i post e credo che alla fine, in concreto possiamo dire alcune cose chiare:

a) Mia non ama il marito, al di là ed al di sopra del suo matrimonio

b) il sedicente amante che in solido è il solito azzeccone... è solo l'immagine diostraente da un matrimonio spento ed ormai in fase di picchiata.

c) Mia dovrebbe decidere di chiudere un matrimonio con la consapevolezza di non sfruttare ma neppure di ingannare il marito che ha diritto a sapere cosa accade in quell'unione.  Che poi lui sia concausa nel fallimento lo si vedrà in fase di analisi.

d) Nulla è più civile e rispettoso di un dialogo aperto in cui parlare delle aspettative deluse perchè di QUESTE si tratta, ripeto l'amante è circostanziale ed accidentale... era al momento giusto al posto giusto e nella situazione più allettante per una distrazione.  L'amore lo lascerei un attimo da parte.... se poi vogliamo affrontare il valore di questa persona che ha una compagna che mette incinta e fa il viveur con persone sposate, direi che possiamo stendere il solito velo pietoso.

Insomma per stringere Mia deve pensare che il suo matrimonio non ha probabilmente estremi per essere rimesso in carreggiata, quindi la soluzione sola ed unica è affrontare con buon senso e responsabilità questo problema.... anche se questo amante può aver anticipato la sua presa di coscienza della sua esistenza.
Se il matrimonio non ha futuro, quest'amante ne ha pure meno..... è da lei che deve ripartire.  Mi pare assurdo lasciare un uomo a tempo pieno ma insufficiente per prenderne uno a mezzo servizio, senza garanzie e con la forte probabilità che svanisca prima del battesimo del figlio......
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> . *Mi pare assurdo lasciare un uomo a tempo pieno ma insufficiente *per prenderne uno a mezzo servizio, senza garanzie e con la forte probabilità che svanisca prima del battesimo del figlio......
> Bruja


 
Pero', scusate, saro' ottusa io, ma chi lo dice che il marito è INSUFFICIENTE?!

La signora MIA responsabilità non ne ha?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Del marito dice che la vuole presente, che vuole una famiglia. Di questi tempi a me parrebbe un OTTIMO ragazzo, un ottima base per un futuro insieme!

Quella insufficiente e SUPERFICIALE E IMMATURA A ME PARE LEI!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














E perché dobbiamo darle il viatico, vai figliola, ti sei goduta il viaggio di nozze, il vestito lungo, i regali, ora butta pure al vento, MASSI' POVERA PICCOLA CUCCIOLA NON SEI ABBASTANZA ECCITATA DA UN MARITO BRAVISSIMO MA NON PROVOLONE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Scusate, ma non vi capisco. Allora invece di chiamarlo tradimento.net, questo forum, lo chiamiamo QUISISANA.IT, qualunque cavolata facciate, qualunque immaturità, irresponsabilità, e quant'altro qui viene condonata e vi regaliamo anche il cioccolatino Rocher!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Saro' una voce spersa nel deserto, ma io voglio che almeno da me Mia lo senta.

Sei ancora in tempo per non finire nel calderone di malmaritati, divorziati, separati, incapaci di aver fatto FUNZIONARE UNA BUONA UNIONE.

Sei ancora in tempo per diventare adulta, tirarti su le maniche e dare UNA CHANCE (una sola miserabile chance...) al TUO FUTURO e a quello dell'uomo che ti ha scelto come moglie!

Perché se non rispetti te stessa, come puoi pensare che un domani qualcuno ti ami e ti rispetti?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old mia (18 Febbraio 2008)

un po' sono arrabbiata per come mi state descrivendo su questo forum, un po' forse davvero così superficiale e senza valori come mi descrivete...
ma io non ho figli, ho quasi 35 anni, non ho un mutuo, non ho genitori disabili e altri drammi...per fortuna.. ho dei dubbi su me e sulla mia vita, ho tanti dubbi sul mio futuro e non ho più certezze. vorrei costruire su qualcosa di stabile, perchè se poi verranno i problemi allora si che crolla tutto.
sto male anche se apparentemente non mi manca niente. 
non ho mai parlato male di mio marito, chi sbaglia o ha perso la testa sono io...
comunque gli spunti di riflessioni dati sono davvero tanti...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> un po' sono arrabbiata per come mi state descrivendo su questo forum, un po' forse davvero così superficiale e senza valori come mi descrivete...
> ma io non ho figli, ho quasi 35 anni, non ho un mutuo, non ho genitori disabili e altri drammi...per fortuna.. ho dei dubbi su me e sulla mia vita, ho tanti dubbi sul mio futuro e non ho più certezze. vorrei costruire su qualcosa di stabile, perchè se poi verranno i problemi allora si che crolla tutto.
> sto male anche se apparentemente non mi manca niente.
> non ho mai parlato male di mio marito, chi sbaglia o a perso la testa sono io...
> comunque gli spunti di riflessioni dati sono davvero tanti...


Questo è l'importante: che tu colga le varie angolazioni con cui si può guardare alla tua storia e che soprattutto rifletta bene su ciò che è necessario fare per risolvere la situazione, che sia un tentare nuovamente con tuo marito o che sia uno startene per i fatti tuoi, che parta comunque da ciò che vuoi e da ciò che senti DAVVERO TU, indipendentemente da tutti i fattori "esterni".


----------



## Verena67 (18 Febbraio 2008)

mia ha detto:


> un po' sono arrabbiata per come mi state descrivendo su questo forum, un po' forse davvero così superficiale e senza valori come mi descrivete...
> ma io non ho figli, ho quasi 35 anni, non ho un mutuo, non ho genitori disabili e altri drammi...per fortuna.. ho dei dubbi su me e sulla mia vita, ho tanti dubbi sul mio futuro e non ho più certezze. vorrei costruire su qualcosa di stabile, perchè se poi verranno i problemi allora si che crolla tutto.
> sto male anche se apparentemente non mi manca niente.
> non ho mai parlato male di mio marito, chi sbaglia o a perso la testa sono io...
> comunque gli spunti di riflessioni dati sono davvero tanti...


 
invece non ti arrabbiare, io sono volutamente polemica per scuoterti! Perché penso che la verità, anche se dura, sia sempre piu' costruttiva della menzogna educolrata, e ho come la sensazione - ecco perché insisto - che tu sia una persona valida, in un momento difficile della vita (capita), ma con le risorse per sollevarti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se fossi davvero così superficiale, credimi, non avrei sprecato fiato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quanto ai problemi che fanno crollare tutto: SI, ESISTONO. La vita è puttana e se ne va, cantava Renato Zero, e credimi, si capita. Capita che ti offra prove che tu in fondo ingenuamente pensavi a te da vicino non avrebbero toccato mai....

E dirsi che questo non succederà è sciocco. Ora, se in quel momento avrai una famiglia, un supporto stabile e a te congeniale, credimi puoi affrontare TUTTO.

Si fa troppo in fretta oggigiorno a sacrificare sull'altare di sogni narcisistici e illusioni la costruzione di futuri che sono il vero sostegno della vita... 
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Idem*



Verena67 ha detto:


> invece non ti arrabbiare, io sono volutamente polemica per scuoterti! Perché penso che la verità, anche se dura, sia sempre piu' costruttiva della menzogna educolrata, e ho come la sensazione - ecco perché insisto - che tu sia una persona valida, in un momento difficile della vita (capita), ma con le risorse per sollevarti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posto che se il marito non avesse alcun problema e lei fosse una donna perfettamente soddisfatta non si capirebbe la necessità della stampella-amante....
non posso che quotare il tuo post.
Mia deve capire che non la stiamo giudicando nè pensando male di lei, ma poichè di queste faccende ce ne passano fra le mani centimaia in un anno, forse abbiamo una visuale più panoramica.
Spesso non si considera molto quello che ci danno le persone di famiglioa perchè l'abitudine rende tutto assuefatto.... e la novità ci sembra la brezza di primavera, che appunto è una brezza e non garantisce spesso quasi nulla. 
Come dice Mia riflessioni ne deve fare tante, e non ultima, capire che spesso l'amante della situazione è solo la persona giusta al momento giusto.........non l'anima gemella è qualcuno di irrinunciabile.
Bruja


----------

